# US OTC Expert Markets  Pink Sheet  brokers



## docshade69 (26 April 2022)

Hi
 Any suggestions about  US OTC  pink sheet  Brokers in Australia ?

My search has yielded no answers

Thank you


----------



## systematic (26 April 2022)

docshade69 said:


> Hi
> Any suggestions about  US OTC  pink sheet  Brokers in Australia ?
> 
> My search has yielded no answers
> ...




I thought interactive brokers does? Sorry, I don’t trade them, so maybe someone else will be able to share practical experience, but check with them.


----------



## peter2 (26 April 2022)

You beat me.


----------

